# Author suggests Calderon for Maggette



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://torontosun.com/Sports/Basketball/2008/05/16/5584746-sun.html



> Barring a complete personality makeover by Ford, which doesn't seem likely, nothing can change in Raptorland.
> 
> That is why a change in scenery for Calderon is best for all parties concerned.
> 
> ...


Note this is NOT a rumor it is just ramblings of an author. My question is what do you guys think about it/.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

This would be one of those rare trades where it would help both teams. I'll do it.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Do it!!!! Just do something this off season for once! Package Maggette, Knight and possibly Thomas and send them all to Toronto. We could have signed Udrih last year but signed Knight instead....wtf were they thinking? 
We should try to deal for Earl Watson or JJ Reddick + Evan.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

i would love this trade....calderon is the most underrated player in the nba...shoots well, hardly turns the ball over, pass first point guard..


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I'd do it in a second and since Minny is rumored to deal they 2nd...I'd give them ours, and we take one of Minnys seconds for a future 2nd


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Not sure if it is possible to a double sign and trade (for some reason I want to say no) but I would probably do it. Calderon would be great in a Clipper uniform and give all our options great assists.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If we dont get high in the draft, and thus cant get mayo or rose, then yes id pick him up, and just dump livingston or try to trade him. 

Calderon with knight backing him up i think will be a not bad 1 - 2 combination.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think Knight has to be traded if Calderon is acquired, Clippers don't need another assist first pg as backup. They would probably need need a scorer to back Calderon up. But if they were both on the same team that would be the #1 and #2 league leaders in assist to TO ratio.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

No one would ever trade for brevin knight IMO. I say keep him for the defensive spark off of the bench. We do need offensive minded PG's to be successful, but i think calderon's offense is under rated. Hes got nice range on his jump shot. Unlike brevin knight he can be counted on for one or two three pointers a night. Hes got more size than brevin. Also has some flare to him which i like...doenst show up in the standings, but i like "sexy basketball."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think it is possible he only makes 2 mil so not like he is overpaid or anything. 


What does everyone think of TJ Ford? Either Ford or Calderon are not going to be in a Raptor uniform next season.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

i'd rather have calderon than ford


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Calderon is worth more than Maggette.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd say it depends on the draft pick we get, if we get #1 we get Rose, #2, we trade down for Mayo... but what I'm concerned about in terms of Calderon is that he's European. Since when has a European ever played well for the Clippers?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Eric Piatkowski? He's from Europe isn't him?


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Eric Piatkowski? He's from Europe isn't him?


Don't let the European name fool you, he was born in Ohio!

I think that Rebraca and Radmanovic both played well for the Clippers in the incredibly limited time they were on the team.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> I'd say it depends on the draft pick we get, if we get #1 we get Rose, #2, we trade down for Mayo... but what I'm concerned about in terms of Calderon is that he's European. Since when has a European ever played well for the Clippers?


Jaric wasn't all that bad, Radman and Braca played big roles like previously mentioned. Korolev was a beast :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> *I'd say it depends on the draft pick we get, if we get #1 we get Rose, #2, we trade down for Mayo*... but what I'm concerned about in terms of Calderon is that he's European. Since when has a European ever played well for the Clippers?



what??? are you ****ing nuts???? trade *out* of the number 2 pick???? so you'd rather have mayo than beasley????


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> what??? are you ****ing nuts???? trade *out* of the number 2 pick???? so you'd rather have mayo than beasley????


Assuming that Elton Brand stays in town?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> Assuming that Elton Brand stays in town?


clippers are a bad team....perfect example of a team that needs to take the BPA......position filling is for teams like the spurs and pistons.....


brand should have nothing to do with who we take in the draft.....brand can opt out, and even if he doesn't he only has one more year left.....brand has also stated that he has made enough money and that there is alwayys the possibility that he may take less money to be on a team with a shot at the ship...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's trade our second round pick to the Knicks for Jared Jordan.

We really need more offense in our line up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> Let's trade our second round pick to the Knicks for Jared Jordan.
> 
> We really need more offense in our line up.


They cut him loose, Clippers can get him for free (not counting his contract worth).


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Weasel said:


> They cut him loose, Clippers can get him for free (not counting his contract worth).


Alright let's do it!
Jordan is good offensively and has been known to make offenses better... with all the crappy offense we had this year it's worth it.

Clippers should get Jordan. You know, I think the Knicks might pick up Jordan now that D'Antoni is there... that would suck for us.


----------

